# RO/DI help and advice



## default (May 28, 2011)

Need some help choosing a rodi system!

I was looking at this max water unit awhile back and was about to order it, but found some fairly mixed reviews on their business. Does anyone use max water rodi units?
Here's the link:
http://www.maxwaterflow.com/5-Stage...EVERSE-OSMOSIS-WATER-SYSTEM-RO-DI-_p_321.html

I've read they would send out RO units without the DI and what not.. So curious if anyone has personal experience with them.

Also would there be any recommendations in regards to a better unit? (Not too expensive please)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

look for something with a pressure gauge and tds meter 
brs n spectrepure make good units


----------



## shieva (Feb 23, 2013)

*RO help???*

I'm doing the same research too...

I was looking at this model... http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-Stage...Hydroponics-Reverse-Osmosis-System_p_850.html

anyone know the difference?


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

I have a max water unit I am happy with. Its my first ro/di so I don't have anything to compare to but I went and picked it up in person, they are near Vaughan Mills.

I have this one. I think it's pretty much identical to the one you are looking at but it has an extra inline filter (which I am actually thinking is not necessary and will probably remove at some point) http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-Stage...Hydroponics-Reverse-Osmosis-System_p_850.html


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

blunthead said:


> look for something with a pressure gauge and tds meter
> brs n spectrepure make good units


Interesting, I'll look into those units. Thanks for the recommendation.


wchen9 said:


> I have a max water unit I am happy with. Its my first ro/di so I don't have anything to compare to but I went and picked it up in person, they are near Vaughan Mills.
> 
> I have this one. I think it's pretty much identical to the one you are looking at but it has an extra inline filter (which I am actually thinking is not necessary and will probably remove at some point) http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-Stage...Hydroponics-Reverse-Osmosis-System_p_850.html


How is the actual product to waste ratio? It states 1:2, but are you actually getting it?
Also did you pay online and set a time to pick up from them?


----------



## wchen9 (Jan 23, 2014)

default said:


> How is the actual product to waste ratio? It states 1:2, but are you actually getting it?
> Also did you pay online and set a time to pick up from them?


I'm not sure how much waste water there is as I haven't measured that specifically, I have noticed it is a lot of waste tho. I just put the waste water line into the laundry machine and use it for washing clothes.

I actually just showed up and ordered on the spot, took maybe 15 mins for them to assemble it.


----------



## shieva (Feb 23, 2013)

*new option*

Just talked to MaxWater...

They recommend this model with a TDS and gauge...

not a bad price...

http://www.maxwaterflow.com/6-STAGE...O-DI-HM-INLINE-TDS-METER-50180-GPD_p_887.html

might pick it up myself...


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

wchen9 said:


> I'm not sure how much waste water there is as I haven't measured that specifically, I have noticed it is a lot of waste tho. I just put the waste water line into the laundry machine and use it for washing clothes.
> 
> I actually just showed up and ordered on the spot, took maybe 15 mins for them to assemble it.


Is the waste water good for laundry reuse? Wouldn't the heavy metal concentration pose issues? 
I think I might give them a try, I would prefer to pick up, but it seems it's cheaper to order online. Thanks for the input!


shieva said:


> Just talked to MaxWater...
> 
> They recommend this model with a TDS and gauge...
> 
> ...


I think I'm gonna order this model as well, looks pretty good, I really hope their units are decent.. Lol


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

default said:


> Is the waste water good for laundry reuse? Wouldn't the heavy metal concentration pose issues?
> I think I might give them a try, I would prefer to pick up, but it seems it's cheaper to order online. Thanks for the input!
> 
> I think I'm gonna order this model as well, looks pretty good, I really hope their units are decent.. Lol


Many people with ponds feed their waste line to the pond, I tried to do this when I set up my rodi but I just couldn't convince my parents to let me drill a hole through their home lmao. With that said, you can still keep the waste water for the planted tanks or laundry, just use prime if you do use it in the aquariums.


----------

